# The Interview with God



## Foxys girl

Has anyone else seen this - it always makes me cry.

http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com/

I think it's quite profound for a powerpoint presentation!

FG

/links


----------



## Dibley

FG,

It's very powerful...and I know what you mean about it making people emotional - I played it at one of my evening services - it seemed like everyone was bawling their eyes out  The words, the music...there is something in that clip that most people can relate to 

Thanks FG 

Dibley x


----------



## Angelat

I think its lovely.  Well done for posting it.


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you for posting that.

It was lovely.

I tried the download so I could keep it ony my computer but it wanted money


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

How beautiful is that!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skybreeze

That was amazing.... Thanks for sharing   
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Gen

Thanks for that it was lovely!


----------



## fuzzybear

Thank you so much for posting that!   

I was absolutely bawling my eyes out, as all the points were so true, and it was so moving!  

Take care with your pregnancy!

Big hugs

Abbi xxx


----------



## coully69

I really enjoyed the presentation it was very heart warming and thought provoking. Thank you for the link.xxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Thank you very much, it was beautiful.  I think I will watch it again as I was too busy reading that I didn't get much chance to view pictures.


----------



## Foxys girl

I wanted to bump this back up as I love it so much.

Since losing my husband I really have lost all my faith but this gives me some hope x

FG


----------



## Dids

That was lovely!  Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## SisterC

Thanks for sharing this.
SisterC


----------

